# Whats the difference between German Blue ram and butterfly chichlid?



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

As the title states i am curious to know the difference between a butterfly cichlid and a geman blue ram because the vaughn big als has a sale on butterfly cichild and i was looking for german blue rams so i went on google images and types butterfly chichlid and i saw many pics of german blue rams and if thats the case i am excited to go. Also does anyone know how to breed them?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Butterfly is usually the bolivian ram but it might be the blue. 

People can't get names straight its really frustrating....

Its A ram... don't know WHICH ram


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks even that is helpful. But anyway r they good fish and do they breed easily ?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> As the title states i am curious to know the difference between a butterfly cichlid and a geman blue ram because the vaughn big als has a sale on butterfly cichild and i was looking for german blue rams so i went on google images and types butterfly chichlid and i saw many pics of german blue rams and if thats the case i am excited to go. Also does anyone know how to breed them?


this is why i think stores should use the scientific name as well as whatever the hell they want to use as a common name - it can be so frustrating!!

That said, I think some shops have the complete species wrong


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> thanks even that is helpful. But anyway r they good fish and do they breed easily ?


there is no good fish or bad fish.

Its good for one kind of tank, bad for another.

An oscar is a good fish to keep as a pair in a 120Gal tank.

Its a bad fish to keep 10 of in a 20 gallon- but people do it.

So... I cant say because your definition of a good fish is going to be different than mine.

They breed relatively easily given the proper care.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

no waht i mean by good is it easy to care for and are they hardy fish. And i never knew you could put an oscar in a 10 gallon. Poor thing will die in it.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a ton of information on mikrogeophagus available on the internet, start at http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/results.php?genus=126, do a Google search, do some homework.

Sorry, I'm not very good at spoon feeding. 

Tabatha
_Google is your best friend!_


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I hate homework.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You can't be a good fishkeeper if you dont do a lot of research. Never just take our answers and say I solved it!

You look around and read as much as you can from as many sources as possible always.


----------

